# Dog walking service in Arlesey Bedfordshire



## Jelevents (Mar 9, 2016)

hello I'm Jerry and I run the Mutts Nutts Dog Walking Service covering Arlesey and surrounding areas up to 5 mile radius. I am an avid dog lover an own 2 Siberian Huskies so am used to powerful dogs, I hold full public liability insurance including loss of keys, have DBS check and am canine first aid trained.
I can also provide home visits for puppies or older dogs and can provide a pet taxi service for trips to the vets or groomers.
If you are looking for a reliable trusted professional dog walker, contact me via my website or facebook
links to both below, many thanks Jerry
www.themutts-nutts.co.uk
http://facebook.com/themuttsnuttsdogwalkingservice


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Powerful dogs?  How do you mean?


----------



## Jelevents (Mar 9, 2016)

In the sense a "powerful dog" is one that is a larger breed is strong (physically and willed) and can pull a lot as opposed to smaller more docile breeds that are quite happy to trot along by your side. I know there are a lot of small breeds that are fast and can be hyper, but they are unable to exert as much force as a larger dog, that was all I meant.


----------

